# Questions about the new Chaos Dex answered



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Anyone have questions about the new 'dex they would like answered? Fire away and I shall do my best to answer them from the info sitting in front of me


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

That info wouldn't so happen to be something begining with C and ending in Odex would it?


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Is it any good........OH wait, I know the answer to that, YES


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Jacobite said:


> That info wouldn't so happen to be something begining with C and ending in Odex would it?


Possibly. :wink:


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

Are iron warriors losing the bassie?

Not that I care, those heretics can build their own damn artillery.


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

Is Wraithlord a bad boy?

Oh crap--I *cough*obtained*cough* it too.

:twisted:


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Cadian81st said:


> Are iron warriors losing the bassie?
> 
> Not that I care, those heretics can build their own damn artillery.


Basilisk is gone completely. However, all Chaos armies have access to the Vindicator now.


----------



## Firewolf (Jan 22, 2007)

>> Bastaardsss. :twisted: Not the fact about the basilisk, as Iron Warriors kinda pissy, but the fact peeps have the dex.

>> Whats happening with Slanneshii troops? Much change, or not much? Any better, any worse. Someone could type out the entire dex, word for word, then e-mail it to me      .

>> Any new vehicles, apart from the vindi?

>> Tell me everything, EVERYTHING. cheers. :twisted:


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

i read one today, and its very cool.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

firewolf said:


> >> Bastaardsss. :twisted: Not the fact about the basilisk, as Iron Warriors kinda pissy, but the fact peeps have the dex.
> 
> >> Whats happening with Slanneshii troops? Much change, or not much? Any better, any worse. Someone could type out the entire dex, word for word, then e-mail it to me      .
> 
> ...


Slaaneshi troops: depends on if you take EC or just marines with the Icon of Slaanesh. With just the icon, the unit gets +1 Init. EC on the other hand get +1 init, sonic weapons, and Fearless. Champ can take a power weapon or fist (10pts more than current 'dex for this), Doom Siren, personal Icon, and meltabombs. The squad can also be mounted in a rhino and may be between 5-20 models in size. Also comes with bolter, pistol, ccw, frag and krak grenades as standard. 

Sonic blasters remain unchanged while Blastmasters are slightly different. Both modes cause Pinning checks now. Main mode is 36"R, S5, AP4, Assault 2, Pinning while the ramped up mode is R48, S8, AP3, Heavy 1, Pinning.


Vindi is the only new vehicle. Defiler has also lost Indirect fire.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

They're not specifically Emperor's Children-- they're just "Noise Marines." It's hard to explain the distinction (at least, fluff-wise, I suppose) between a squad of Chaos Space Marines with the Icon of Slaanesh and Noise Marines, but it'd suffice to say that all Emperor's Children are Noise Marines, but not all Chaos Space Marines that worship Slaanesh (or those appealing to Slaanesh in this particular instance in the case of Undivided worship) are Noise Marines. 

The Blastmaster is VERY expensive points-wise.


----------



## Firewolf (Jan 22, 2007)

>> So does that mean I can give icon of Slaanesh to troopps wi mark of Undecided or whatever the new name for it is?


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

Is the layout of wargear and upgrades more like an armory, or more like what they did with the blood angels dex?


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

> So does that mean I can give icon of Slaanesh to troops wi mark of Undecided or whatever the new name for it is?


No. You only give the unit an Icon of your choice. There are no marks now beyond the single characters. Units now take the Icon of the chaos flavour they wish to gain its benefits.



> Is the layout of wargear and upgrades more like an armory, or more like what they did with the blood angels dex?


Armoury is gone (although there is a large wargear section where everything is described). Wargear options are handled along the same lines as the DA and BA books.


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

> Armoury is gone (although there is a large wargear section where everything is described). Wargear options are handled along the same lines as the DA and BA books.


shit. that's all that can be said.


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

cadian, you should have realised by now that the word 'armoury' is poison in the GW office.


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

yeah yeah, but I was hoping that all the bitching that had been done about the DA and BA dexes would have them reverse their positions. Silly me, thinking a horde of millions can change anything...

(All we need to do now is harness the power of these millions and storm the GW office, force them to bring back armories and lower their prices so their not making a 5,000,000,000,000% profit margin!  )


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

Cadian81st said:


> yeah yeah, but I was hoping that all the bitching that had been done about the DA and BA dexes would have them reverse their positions. Silly me, thinking a horde of millions can change anything...
> 
> (All we need to do now is harness the power of these millions and storm the GW office, force them to bring back armories and lower their prices so their not making a 5,000,000,000,000% profit margin!  )


ah cadian, how much you have to learn! gw doesnt listen to its customers, how silly of you to think otherwise.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Cadian81st said:


> (All we need to do now is harness the power of these millions and storm the GW office, force them to bring back armories and lower their prices so their not making a 5,000,000,000,000% profit margin!  )


Hmm strange profit margin, considering they have lost £4million this year already compared to last year.


----------



## don_mondo (Jan 28, 2007)

Chaos Spawn. Armor Save? Unit size? Movement?
Obliterators. Unit size? Still T 4(5)?


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

More importantly, are Obliterators Elites and how many can you take?


----------



## pathwinder14 (Dec 27, 2006)

Most importantly, what's the new powerhouse Chaos army? It used to be Iron Warriors. From what you can see, who's the new bad @ss on the block?


----------



## Firewolf (Jan 22, 2007)

>> Have your beloved 1000 Sons been effected much Wraith? Wot does Icon of Tzeentch give skill/bonus wise?


----------



## Skcuzzlebumm (Dec 21, 2006)

pathwinder14 said:


> Most importantly, what's the new powerhouse Chaos army? It used to be Iron Warriors. From what you can see, who's the new bad @ss on the block?


No one really, lots looks good but costs tons of points aswell. I like it in that everything ppl are coming up with can be quickly countered aswell with the right kind of planning. Its still a tough codex but there really aint anyone unit that leaps out at you and says YES (like say Harlies do).


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

> Chaos Spawn. Armor Save? Unit size? Movement?
> Obliterators. Unit size? Still T 4(5)?


No save, 1-3. Movement: Slow and purposeful with fleet and 12" charge. Oblits are 1-3 with S4, T4.




Jezlad said:


> More importantly, are Obliterators Elites and how many can you take?


They are HS and everyone can take up to 9 of them (3x3)



firewolf said:


> >> Have your beloved 1000 Sons been effected much Wraith? Wot does Icon of Tzeentch give skill/bonus wise?


The Sons actually get a huge boost. Tsons get a 4+ Inv save, AP3 bolters and Slow and Purposeful. Regular marines with the icon of Tzeentch will get either a 5+ save (if they don't already have one) or a +1 bonus to their existing Inv save.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Lol so no 2+ save?


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

2+ save? On who? The Thousand Sons? They will have a 3+/4+ save while regular Icon units will have 3+/5+ for the most part. Terms will get 2+/4+ as well btw. Oh yeah, and turboboosting Tzeentch bikes will get a 2+ inv


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

I'm thinking back to Deserter's adamant inisistance that they would get it.

That 2+ inv sounds rather nasty. New power unit maybe :?:


----------



## Skcuzzlebumm (Dec 21, 2006)

But at 139pts for 3 of those bikers (before you even give them weapons) thats a big investment for very little.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Depends how you work it really.


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

Overall i think the codex is a step in the right direction, but some little things nag me. Khorne dp is the least powerful as the only options dp's have is wings + psychic powers, with khorne having no acess to the psychic stuff or alternative options. Drednoughts although becoming elite have been very simplified imo and i dont like the possessed having Random powers, especially now that have Fantastic models. I can see two very powerful looking options for the army at the moment but i'm keeping them under raps for the GT. We'll just have to see how my playtesting goes when i get it underway.


----------



## uberschveinen (Dec 29, 2006)

The Daemon Princes will get much better with each specific god codex.


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

so your under the inpression there bringing out 5 new codex's?


----------



## DaemonsR'us (Jan 25, 2007)

Yeah urm havent heard anything about god specific codexes, just a daemon dex


----------



## uberschveinen (Dec 29, 2006)

Well, almost everybody is sure there will be some sort of ancillary codex that contains much more details of the specific daemopns and gods. Whatever it is called and how it is orgnaised is not particularly important.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

uberschveinen said:


> Well, almost everybody is sure there will be some sort of ancillary codex that contains much more details of the specific daemopns and gods. Whatever it is called and how it is orgnaised is not particularly important.


I would disagree there, if you look at one of the biggest and most consitant compaints about the new breed of Codex's is the removal of the Armoury. The organistion of the Codex is very very important to the overall successfulness of the army. I mean who is going to play a army that you need 4 books for, each at 45 dollars a pop, or a Codex which is very hard to understand and use.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

There are rumours that expanded rules for the cults will be in the forthcoming Ruinous Powers codex next year.


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

Hi Wraith, I have a question about sorcerers.

As far as I can tell, sorcerers can't tahe any wargear except for a force weapon. Is that right, or do have the wrong end of the (large, psychically-charged) stick?

Thanks in advance.

PS also posting this query on the other Chaos dex thread.

:cyclops:


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

As he is out at the mo I will try to answer this for you.  Yopu can swap the bolt pistol for a Plasme pistol or Combi weapon if you go terminator. but as far as I can see you are right about Weapon options. you can get wings and things though.


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

Ah, but they do come with bolt-pistol 'already in' as it were?

Right that makes a bit more sense, thanks Vash.

:cyclops:


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Yep. power armour, B.pistol, Force weapon, frag and krak grenades as standard. not bad for the points.


----------



## DaemonsR'us (Jan 25, 2007)

One thing i cant figure out is that it was previously said that plague marines can freely switch between Bp/CC and bolter and yet i see almost all marines having in the wargear section both bp/cc and bolter, and havent seen anything to confirm that plague marines can indeed change between bp/cc and bolter, anyone know for sure?


----------



## Firewolf (Jan 22, 2007)

>> I would imagine, with plagues having bp/ccw/ bolter in their listed wargear, then they will be able to change weapons, like all the rest. But im just having a guess, I may be wrong.


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

Perhaps what is meant is that it is now legal to model either a bolter or boltpistol/ccw on a plague marine, but you must stick with one for the game?


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

Plague Marines come with BP, CCW and Bolter. They can only fire one weapon per shooting phase, but nothing stops them from firing their bolters then, upon being charged, switch to BP and CCW to defend themselves. Likewise, they can advance on the enemy using bolters, then on the last turn before the charge, use pistols (However, since they're only I3, they're better off defending and using blight grenades)


----------



## DaemonsR'us (Jan 25, 2007)

so does that mean other marines such as normal CSM and havocs that have the both CCW/BP and bolter in their wargear can do the same? :shock:


----------



## Gaz Taylor (Sep 2, 2007)

DaemonsR'us said:


> so does that mean other marines such as normal CSM and havocs that have the both CCW/BP and bolter in their wargear can do the same? :shock:


Yes they can. Combined with cheaper rhinos, I suspect we will be seeing lots of 8 man squads with dual plasma guns popping up in lists.


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

you need 10 men for the second special weapon.


----------



## Gaz Taylor (Sep 2, 2007)

Ah, yes! Forgot about that as I'm so used to having squads of 8 with such toys! :lol: 

In that case I suspect we will be seeing lots of 10 Man squads with dual plasma in rhinos!


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

lol, no worries. with these new codexes, the rhino rush seems to be coming back.


----------



## Gaz Taylor (Sep 2, 2007)

Yes the Rhino Rush does seem to be on it's way back. The only reason it hasn't really happened yet is the cost of Rhinos, but considering how cheap they are now, it seems silly not to use them. Especially when GW seem to be forcing people to go down that route thanks to heavy weapons only being available to squads of ten or more.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Don't forget though that unlike with the original Rhino Rush, we still can't assault after disembarking from a transport so you will take 2 turns getting that charge, rhino or no.


----------



## Gaz Taylor (Sep 2, 2007)

The Wraithlord said:


> Don't forget though that unlike with the original Rhino Rush, we still can't assault after disembarking from a transport so you will take 2 turns getting that charge, rhino or no.


Too be honest I don't think it's that much of a biggie about assaulting ASAP. With how Rapid Fire works now, and CSM coming with Bolt Pistols and CCWs, I think that driving up to a target and jumping out and dropping a load of bolter and plasma shots is the way to go. If the target gets shot up it 'should' be alright unless it gets everything shooting at it, and if it gets assaulted it benefits from getting two attacks! Basicly it's how Space Wolves work but without the many fists of doom!


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

This works well and you can use the Rhino to sheild your guys from assaults and shooting with a bit of thoughtful positioning. (My opponents can expect to see this from my Noise Marine squads in future.)


----------



## DaemonsR'us (Jan 25, 2007)

Its going to be very interesting with how these new CSM's are gonna work out


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

So far Daemons they work out quite well. Especially when you give them the Icon of Tzeentch so that your -entire- army has Inv save. Muahahahahahaha :twisted:


----------



## MarzM (Jan 26, 2007)

Untill the Vindicator Assassin pops the standard bearer! lol.


MarzM :mrgreen:


----------



## DaemonsR'us (Jan 25, 2007)

Actually im liking the feel of khorne or slaanesh on my more CC dedicated units and nurgle on my more shooty dedicated squads, sorry not one of the las/plas wagon  being able to switch between CC/BP and bolter will definately help my squads no matter what way you look at it though or what i gear them for
One question though, was looking at the chosen champions.. and im not sure but how the wording goes, they can have either a PP/PW/PF/LC/LCx2 but they cant have PP/PW or PF like any other champ can... is that what the wording means or is it just GW being screwy again?


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

Don't forget Havocs...

Expect to see 8-10 havocs with 4 plasma or, hell, 4 melta and a PF champ in a rhino. Throw on Icon of Khorne or Slaneesh while you're at it.

Someone douchebag was giving a snarky sarcastic, pessimistic review of the CSM codex on Dakka and he literally laughed off the idea of Khorneite havocs.

Meanwhile, anyone with half a brain saw "Wait...I can take four assault weapons and a transport...and a powerfist...oh fuck yeah."

Chosen can get five assault weapons and either a transport or infiltrate.

And no matter what any of them are carrying, they can whip out a BP and CCW for assault.


----------

